# Shark Fishing Questions?????



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

I am kinda new to this so be a little easy on me. I have read every post I could find on the subject of shark fishing off off crystal beach by taking bait out by kayak. I went this past Saturday for a little tune up before the upcoming holiday weekend. I've got great leaders. I've got 16/0 circle hooks. I've got great holding sand weights. I've got horse mullet, small stingray(6" across), larger stingrays (10" across) an occasional live ladyfish or hitting. I am taking some baits out 400 - 500 yards and some 200 - 300 yards. I have 6/0 and 9/0 on stought boat rods. We had 3 or 4 pick ups and no hook ups in about 8 hours of fishing. Could it be how I am hooking the stingrays? How long do you wait to lock the reel in after a run? How do you set the hook? All runs were on the bigger stingrays and when I would get them reeled in there would be a huge bite (6" or 8" across) that just missed the hook. Any help before this weekend is greatly appreciated.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

With circles you don't set the hook, just tighten up on it and they'll set themselves. Be sure plenty of the hook is exposed and ya might want to try offsetting the hooks a little. Also place the hooks along the outsides where it's likely to get bit.


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

*More ??????*

Mrs. Wushizfishin thinks that we stay in one place too long. Is there an amount of time when we should pick up our stuff and move up or down the beach? We also saw a guy fishing last year with custom leaders that had two circle hooks when useing stingrays. He had one hook in each wing. What do ya'll think of that?
James


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Some people like to move alot, I like to find a spot that looks good and set up camp, run out baits and wait. I usally use a double drop rig when using rays, depending on the size.

Heres a site that is really helpful http://groups.msn.com/TEXASSHARKFISHING


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

when using whole rays double drops are a must. If yo uwant to increase your hook up rate try this ( it works very well for me with big sharks..) When your clicker first starts sounding let it keep going until it stops. A big shark will generally pick up you bait run 50 yards and stop. When they stop they are finishing off your bait. On the next run I let him go for 10 seconds or so and then slowly tighten up on the drag and then set the hook. For sharks 6' or bigger this is a must! We've had big tigers pick baits and swim for a few hundred yards before that first stop but if you set the hook before they stop you run a good chance of pulling it out of their mouth


----------



## Knight Sharker (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds like you got all you need.You might cut the bait to that bite radius for a quicker hook set! KEEP FISHIN!


----------



## mr.sharkytheshark (Nov 1, 2006)

wushizfishin said:


> I am kinda new to this so be a little easy on me. I have read every post I could find on the subject of shark fishing off off crystal beach by taking bait out by kayak. I went this past Saturday for a little tune up before the upcoming holiday weekend. I've got great leaders. I've got 16/0 circle hooks. I've got great holding sand weights. I've got horse mullet, small stingray(6" across), larger stingrays (10" across) an occasional live ladyfish or hitting. I am taking some baits out 400 - 500 yards and some 200 - 300 yards. I have 6/0 and 9/0 on stought boat rods. We had 3 or 4 pick ups and no hook ups in about 8 hours of fishing. Could it be how I am hooking the stingrays? How long do you wait to lock the reel in after a run? How do you set the hook? All runs were on the bigger stingrays and when I would get them reeled in there would be a huge bite (6" or 8" across) that just missed the hook. Any help before this weekend is greatly appreciated.


 after 3 seconds of running with j hooks lock it and pull back as hard as u can but with circles wait 3 seconds lock the reel and when hes still runnin but ur locked then reel fast then just start fightin make a double hooked leader on 300# wire use sting ray whole one hook in each wing since ur usin kayaks us a 10ft wightless leader then drag it out untill u have 150 yrds of line left on ur reel then drop it put 1 far 1 closer cuz they could be 10ft from shore or 400 yrds from shore


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Unless you are fishing specificly for big fish like 6'+, your best bet would be to use pieces of ray that are about 4"-5" square with one circle hook you will get a much better hookup to run ration. Now if you are fishing for big fish then without a doubt put at least two if not more hooks in the ray.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Mitchw123456 said:


> when using whole rays double drops are a must. If yo uwant to increase your hook up rate try this ( it works very well for me with big sharks..) When your clicker first starts sounding let it keep going until it stops. A big shark will generally pick up you bait run 50 yards and stop. When they stop they are finishing off your bait. On the next run I let him go for 10 seconds or so and then slowly tighten up on the drag and then set the hook. For sharks 6' or bigger this is a must! We've had big tigers pick baits and swim for a few hundred yards before that first stop but if you set the hook before they stop you run a good chance of pulling it out of their mouth


I agree a lot with what Mitchw123456 wrote, There is only one thing I would like to add,, stinger stinger stinger..I make my own leader and always add a stinger to my baits; the last thing I want is to miss a hook up. When I spend all that time baiting yakkin and waiting, I try to give myself the best ratio I can, Stinger have drop my no hook ups in half if not more. Each bait needs a different size,( 20/0 with a 16/0 stinger)most of the time I make them on the beach to fit my bait. With big baits I have put 4 hooks on them. may look little med evil, but h#ll Mr. toothy has been around a long time,, 





And to mitch123456 again great advises.


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

Do you by any chance have a picture of a bait rigged with a "stringer"?

Thanks,

James


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I will need to look.. 
but hey anytime your in my area . give me a shout,, your right up the road from me.. and I show you what they look like and make you one or two,, for a cold beer of course,,lol

PM me and I'll give you my cell,, 

Peace!

Dwayne


----------



## Oso Yakman (Jan 2, 2005)

I Think Your Hooks Are Too Small For Big Baits. I Use 18/0 Circle For My Casting Rigs And 20/0 For My Big Baits. Always Use At Least 2 Drops In Stingrays.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

what is this "stinger" that you are talking about?


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

aceshooter01 said:


> what is this "stinger" that you are talking about?


What I call a stinger is this,,, a trailer hook. about 4 to 12 inches behind the main hook, it depends on the size of the bait, everyone has there own way of setting them, really no wrong or right.IMO....I just try to cover the bait so short bite get hooked up as well.

Hope this helps Ace


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

A stinger hook works very, but it ain't legal under IGFA rules. 
That only matters if you are trying to get a record catch reconised by IGFA. Otherwise GO FOR IT.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

the simple answer to this question is to go fishing with Jollyrogers as he is in your area and can show you exactly what to do... without committing jr, i'd suggest downsizing bait so that the shark gets the entire bait in its mouth, make sure the circlehook is really exposed, as soon as you can get to your rod after a hit, start tightening the drag without a big bass-style hook setting jerk... I have good success like this on 3-5' sharks and thats what I really like to tangle with... but on some days I experience the same thing, pick-ups and drops... I may start letting them run a little longer, but maybe not, I have never gut hooked a shark


jc


----------

